# Showcasing Musicians



## Redin Outmir (Jan 31, 2008)

Iâ€™m just throwing this out there but would anyone be interested in working on a collaboration CD type thing for FA? We could do something like have a song which featured each musicians talent in writing or performing. For example, if someone has a nack for writing lyrics we could get them, someone who can writing an accompaniment to the lyrics and some people to perform it. I think it would be the perfect way to showcase the talents of the musicians out there. 

Once we get a few more people involved we can start talking about the details of what to put on it.


----------



## Aden (Jan 31, 2008)

I'd be in in a few months, when I can be happy with my guitar recording. 

/I have like 5 piano songs completely written.
//3 are longer than 8 minutes long.
///Too lazy to compose them.


----------



## DavidN (Feb 2, 2008)

That's an interesting idea, actually, because I know I have a lot of songs that haven't been performed and exist only in sort of prototype electronic format.


----------

